# FS: Marble Motoro 8" Male



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Selling my marble motoro. 8" Male, beautiful pattern, just beginning to mature (roll out). He's eating prawn, krill, earthworms. $200 firm.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dude..if you had a girl.

id be all over this. 

good luck with the sale..try AWW i think he is looking for a male.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha yeah, thats always the way isn't it? Thanks Ben


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I dont see any caspers?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

They're there, gimme a sec.

Ok, new pics are up.


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

So beautiful!!!! If only I had an empty tank!!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

argg... i want to get rid of my other male....

Very interested


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

how long have you have this ray?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had this ray since August. I bought him off Charles at Canadian Aquatics. I was hoping to move him into my 125 and get a female, but I really need to be staying par or downsizing, not charging ahead. So I'm thinking of selling this guy and either my 125 or 90 gal and continuing on with less. It's always so hard to downsize in this hobby...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would be interest if you are not from Abbotsford . How long it took you to switch it to prawn?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah us Abbotsfordians.... Haha. I'm probably 30 or 40 mins from you. It took maybe half a dozen feeding times. He caught on pretty quick. He started on earthworms right after I got him.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I drive 8 hours round trip to get fish from Van, 40 mins is no excuse.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im sorry honda but im with illbuyourcatfish..

its a beauty ray..i have its twin  haha


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> im sorry honda but im with illbuyourcatfish..
> 
> its a beauty ray..i have its twin  haha


You should know how highway 1 traffic now. 40mins is after midnight only other hours is 1 to 1.5 hours back and forth is 3 hours. Beside I not concern much about the look, its the prawn eating is what I want so I can just have it in my main tank instead of grow out.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, my girlfriend commutes every day from Abby to Vancouver. I guess once you're used to it it feels normal. BTW, congrats on your 5 pups Hondas, that's incredible. This ray is quite the little eating machine. I chop his prawns up, but that's more so that the BGK can swallow the pieces too. I think he ate 4 silver hatchets last night too


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sold to AWW .. Please close


----------

